# Radiator spud wenches



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

A few months ago we discussed radiator spud wrenches, most were the universal 1/2 to 2" size and tapered types.

Found one in shop 1 size 3/4" used mostly in cast iron baseboard heat. Good for tight spaces and can be used in a socket with a ratchet or breaking bar.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

i have to look into those my graduated wrench does not fit into the opening of some of the cheap import rad valves i run into..


----------

